# DragonFly Series



## solargravity (Aug 21, 2012)

A perfect landing on the antenna of my car. This beauty actually waited patiently for me to get my camera and almost seems to pose for me. It was as if she was looking at me with equal curiosity. Both shots came about 20 seconds apart. The one is framed with the soft blue sky and the second was taken from a different angle. Then after she flew away she came back for another series. A true gift as I have always wanted to get a shot like this of these beautiful creatures.

*Tech Info:*
Shot with a my bestfriend my trusty EOS Canon 7D ( while dreaming secretly of a EOS 5D Mark II ) 
EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
1/200 at f/5.6
ISO 100
No Flash

Click here to checkout more of my work. www.solargravity.com


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice shots! Funny how dragonflys will sometimes appear almost friendly. They often land on me to rest when im out in the yard. Humans know they eat pesky bugs. Maybe they know we know that haha!


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 24, 2012)

1D X, 500mm f4 L IS and 25mm extension tube:


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 24, 2012)

Same as the previous shot:


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 24, 2012)

Again, same as the previous shot:


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 3, 2012)

Dragon-Fly

Shot with 500D + 100mm macro USM.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7869821174#


----------



## AG (Sep 3, 2012)

60D 24-105L @105mm f4 1/320

It landed, my camera settings were already in place from previous shooting (Manual), Took the shot, it flew off. Case of right place, right time.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 3, 2012)

Another dragonfly I was able to photograph.

Taken with 500D + 100mm macro USM non-L


----------



## solargravity (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow everyone. I'm shocked on how amazing your photos are. Seriously fantastic on so many levels. The amount of talent in this forum is exactly why I have been coming back more and more these days.

Thank you all for sharing.


I welcome all of my Canon Rumors friends to learn more about me at my blog. www.solargravity.com


----------



## Waterloo (Sep 12, 2012)

One from Saturday:


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

Some more:

500D + 100mm F2.8 USM


----------



## Waterloo (Sep 15, 2012)

I was out today and got these:


----------



## Waterloo (Sep 15, 2012)

Found another one from today I like:


----------



## Helmi2010 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi,

I'm new here. As many others, i used Canonrumors for news about new cameras and lenses. For example Eos 7D MK II and a "real" 4.0 400mm. 
Well, except Winter, i'm not a birder, i would say, i am part of the Macro fraction. But i like tele lenses, 200mm onwards is fine. Some kind of freudanian complex? 
The solution, at last for me, was simple, flying dragonflies. A few days ago i found a dragonfly thread in the animal kingdom, but only a few pictures in the thread. That's the main reason for me to register.
Most of my pictures are handheld, except "early morning" macros and long time exposure.
Until August 2013 i'm use MF for flying dragons, since then i'm using AF. Well, i have bought last year a 2.8 300 MK II and use since AF.


Sympetrum striolatum






Aeshna cyanea






Aeshna cyanea






Aeshna mixta








Best regards

Helmut


----------



## yorgasor (Mar 28, 2014)

Helmut, those are amazing dragonfly photos! I'm impressed you could capture those so well in mid-flight. I've tried it before with my 100mm macro lens, but it can't focus fast enough. I have a new (old) Nikon 300mm 2.8 AIS manual focus lens, I might try some shots with some extension tubes (I might get some at rest, although they never sit long enough in one place). I might have better luck with my 70-200mm w/ 1.4x extender and maybe some extension tubes to get closer. 

Thanks for the inspiration, we'll see if I can get something good this spring.


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2014)

Beautiful series Helmi2010


...and welcome to CR


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2014)

A couple from my archives:

_"Blue Dasher"_



EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/640 s, f/5.6, ISO 160

_"Look Out Below"_



EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/640 s, f/5.6, ISO 100


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 28, 2014)

A couple more....


----------



## tonyz (Mar 28, 2014)

Spectacular shots Helmi2010!

Here are a few of mine!


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 28, 2014)

What an awesome thread with amazing work. I'll humbly add a couple of mine:


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Mar 28, 2014)

These are great. Please tell me there is a 10,000:1 delete:keep ratio!


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 28, 2014)

dawgfanjeff said:


> These are great. Please tell me there is a 10,000:1 delete:keep ratio!


I'm not sure about the others, but my ratio isn't that bad! It's really hard to shoot them, though, especially at 360mm / ~1.5-2x (180 macro + 2x extender) like my top photo, which is uncropped. They move fast, are timid and using a tripod is all but useless. I love the challenge of shooting them, but only take their photo if I happen to see one. I've never gone looking for them. The other guys photos are spectacular and I'm guessing they've put a good deal more effort into them and would be curious to hear about how they shoot them.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> dawgfanjeff said:
> 
> 
> > These are great. Please tell me there is a 10,000:1 delete:keep ratio!
> ...



My keeper rate is decent. Dragonflies return to a specific perch repeatedly. I set up a tripod with a cable release, prefocus, and fire a burst. I didn't shoot any last summer, looking forward to using the 600 II (with a TC and an extension tube for more mag and a closer working distance – 1200mm frames ~4.5x3" at 12').


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 28, 2014)

Amazing work, Helmut!

I'm also curious about your technique- how did you capture such beautiful shots of these fast moving flies?


----------



## gary samples (Mar 28, 2014)

600mm Mark II 1Ds
no robotics used in these flight shots LOL


----------



## nonac (Mar 29, 2014)

Great pics. If you want to get close to them while they are perched, go out early on a cool morning in the summer. They sit very still until the sun comes up and warms them up. Take a flash with a diffuser or a reflector to get some light on them. A bonus is that many times they have dew on them as well that can make the pic interesting. The one I show here was during the day. He just happened to land on a wood stake next to my chair while I was out shooting hummingbirds.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 29, 2014)

These are some amazing shots in this forum ! The inflight picts are really cool. I have only a few shots in my collection to contribute. My favorite is a pair of Meadow-hawks mating.

60D 100-400mm at 400, 1/1000, ISO160, f/5.6


----------



## sanj (Mar 29, 2014)

Helmut and all: Good stuff!!


----------



## Eldar (Mar 29, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 600mm Mark II 1Ds
> no robotics used in these flight shots LOL


Spectacular shots Gary!


----------



## funkboy (Mar 29, 2014)

This was long long ago at the bottom of a ravine in rural Greece up to my armpits in a creek (and also before I had decent post-prod skills!):







EOS 10D and Zeiss Distagon T* 28mm f/2.8 (C/Y mount, Shell adapter). Shot wide-open at minimum focus distance & damn lucky with the razor-thin DoF.


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 29, 2014)

There are some crazy, amazing images here! Here's a few of my more humble offerings... 
All shot with 5D MKIII and 100-400mm


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 29, 2014)

This was the very first image I took, the day my brand new 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II lens arrived, back in 2011! Needless to say, I kept the lens! ;D 
7D & 70-200mm f/2.8 II


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 30, 2014)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here. As many others, i used Canonrumors for news about new cameras and lenses. For example Eos 7D MK II and a "real" 4.0 400mm.
> Well, except Winter, i'm not a birder, i would say, i am part of the Macro fraction. But i like tele lenses, 200mm onwards is fine. Some kind of freudanian complex?
> ...



Quite nice!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 30, 2014)

tonyz said:


> Spectacular shots Helmi2010!
> 
> Here are a few of mine!



I like yours the best so far, great job!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 30, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 600mm Mark II 1Ds
> no robotics used in these flight shots LOL



Great work Gary!


----------



## smallfries (Mar 30, 2014)

Here's a couple more to add to these amazing dragonfly pictures. Love that they tend to land repeatedly in the same spot


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> This was the very first image I took, the day my brand new 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II lens arrived, back in 2011! Needless to say, I kept the lens! ;D
> 7D & 70-200mm f/2.8 II



I really like those shades of green.


----------



## fishprof (Mar 30, 2014)

Dragonflies and damselflies are my favorite macro subjects. The details of the wings and other aspects of their anatomy are so interesting and photogenic. At last count, I had decent images of about 100 species. Hoping for more this year. Keep those great dragonfly photos coming!

Shot with Canon 7D and Sigma 150mm macro with 1.4X TC, all in northern FL. 

Halloween Pennant
Painted Skimmer
Comet Darner
Say's Spiketail


----------



## Helmi2010 (Mar 31, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 600mm Mark II 1Ds
> no robotics used in these flight shots LOL



Great shots Gary!

Is this Aeshna multicolor? 
live in europe and unfortunately there are not many Dragonflies species here.

Best regards

Helmut


----------



## Helmi2010 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi,

A few older pictures, 3 flying dragons and one sleeping.






Aeshna cyanea, Eos 7D, EF 4.0 300mm, 1/640, F4, ISO 200, MF, Handheld, almost uncropped







Aeshna mixta, Eos 7D, EF 4.0 300mm, 1/800, F 6.3, ISO 200, MF, Handheld, 40% crop






Aeshna mixta, Eos 7D, EF 4.0 300mm + 1.4X TC, 1/640, F 9, ISO 320, MF, Handheld, almost uncropped







Anax imperator, Eos 7D, EF 3.5 180mm Macro, 1 Sec., F 9, ISO 160, MF, Tripod, uncropped

Best regards

Helmut


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2014)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A few older pictures, 3 flying dragons and one sleeping.



Very nice series. I really like the last one. Well done Helmut.


----------



## Jeffbridge (Apr 22, 2014)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A few older pictures, 3 flying dragons and one sleeping.
> 
> ...



Helmut beautiful captures; excellent series!!


----------



## yorgasor (May 5, 2014)

Huzzah! I'm finally able to join the dragonfly thread! Mine aren't quite as fancy as the ones posted above. I'm shooting with a Canon 5D3 w/ a Nikon 300mm f/2.8 AIS (manual!!) lens, and a Canon 1.4x extender. The closest I can focus is 4 meters away, so these shots were all between 4-5 meters away. Everything was handheld, and focus manually. This old lens has some serious purple fringing, and the flies had the sun shining on them, but the background was shaded. And while they say you can fix it all just fine in post, when your subject is this small, you can only fix so much before it adds to the problem.



IMG_5195 by yorgasor, on Flickr



IMG_5161 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (May 6, 2014)

Hi Yorgasor.
I don't know why you would say they are not as fancy as others, they are different, and that you took them in flight nailed the focus and with a manual lens hand held with a 420mm lens with no IS, not bad in my opinion. 
I think they are nice shots.
Whatever PP you have done seems just enough to not have added to any problems! 

Cheers Graham.



yorgasor said:


> Huzzah! I'm finally able to join the dragonfly thread! Mine aren't quite as fancy as the ones posted above. I'm shooting with a Canon 5D3 w/ a Nikon 300mm f/2.8 AIS (manual!!) lens, and a Canon 1.4x extender. The closest I can focus is 4 meters away, so these shots were all between 4-5 meters away. Everything was handheld, and focus manually. This old lens has some serious purple fringing, and the flies had the sun shining on them, but the background was shaded. And while they say you can fix it all just fine in post, when your subject is this small, you can only fix so much before it adds to the problem.


----------



## Skatol (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for starting this thread SolarGravity. Inspired to go out and try something new.
Here are my humble offerings. Many great shots here.


----------



## yorgasor (Jun 10, 2014)

Here are a couple more from my yard. The resting ones are easier to shoot:

Still with the Nikon 300mm and 1.4x extender, with maybe some macro extension tubes thrown in for good measure. I have a 2x extender now though, so hopefully I'll get some even cooler shots, if they'll just hold still long enough for me 



5D3_8471 by yorgasor, on Flickr



5D3_8462 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 11, 2014)

Just discovered this forum today. And, I thought I was the only one who loved photographing dragonflies!

Mexican Amberwing, photographed with 5Diii and 180mm f3.5L Macro


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's another. Wandering Glider, also shot with 5Diii and 180 Macro.


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 11, 2014)

One more, a Blue Dasher. Same camera, same lens.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice pictures Steven. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 12, 2014)

Click said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > This was the very first image I took, the day my brand new 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II lens arrived, back in 2011! Needless to say, I kept the lens! ;D
> ...


Thank you Click! I thought the shades of green were very interesting as well. I caught this one totally unprepared, as I walked outside to look for some birds, my lens cap slipped from my pocket and as I turned to pick it up, I saw this Green Dragonfly land in a patch of thick grass right by my feet! I just stayed my ground and took a couple snaps before he flew off! I won a local contest with this one and it was also featured in an annual Calendar that one of our local banks produces each year.


----------



## Vossie (Jul 3, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Here's another. Wandering Glider, also shot with 5Diii and 180 Macro.



This one my favorite? Excellent capture in flight!


----------



## knoxone (Jul 6, 2014)

Great shots ALL!!! These are from last weekend. 7D 300L f4 w/1.4 III extender


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 7, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> One more, a Blue Dasher. Same camera, same lens.


Nice Steven!


----------



## knoxone (Jul 8, 2014)

a few more - 7d 300L f4 w/1.4 III extender


----------



## twagn (Jul 8, 2014)

EOS M, 18-55 EF M


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2014)

Very nice twagn.


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2014)

Not a perfect photo, but I hope its interesting. 
Found this guy flapping around near my pond, he couldn't fly properly, he'd keep tipping upside down
and flap around on the ground. So I took him indoors to save him from the birds. Although I tried to feed him he died the next day. Just wonder if he was "born" that way or if a bird got him?

CHeers BRian


----------



## NunoMatos (Jul 8, 2014)

100 L no crop

2nd image 100% crop


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2014)

Well done NunoMatos.


----------



## Vossie (Jul 12, 2014)

bjd said:


> Not a perfect photo, but I hope its interesting.
> Found this guy flapping around near my pond, he couldn't fly properly, he'd keep tipping upside down
> and flap around on the ground. So I took him indoors to save him from the birds. Although I tried to feed him he died the next day. Just wonder if he was "born" that way or if a bird got him?
> 
> CHeers BRian



His eyes look deflated  
What and how did you try to feed him?


----------



## Vossie (Jul 12, 2014)

knoxone said:


> Great shots ALL!!! These are from last weekend. 7D 300L f4 w/1.4 III extender


You may want to work a bit on the blown out highlights and the purple/pink fringing (especially on the wings in no 2). Many of the dragonfly pics in this thread have blown out highlights in the eye or the wings. This is always a challenge with these creatures.


----------



## bjd (Jul 13, 2014)

Vossie said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Not a perfect photo, but I hope its interesting.
> ...


Yes they do, normally I would have guessed that the eyes were full of something, but having seen this I assume
that they are just a mass of optic cells on some kind of carrier structure, and that got pushed in somehow.
We tried to give him small mealyworms. Put them down in front of him, but I guess he couldn't see them.

Cheers Brian


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 17, 2014)

Not all dragonflies (and damselflies) live happily ever after. Photo taken with Canon 5Diii, 180 f3.5 L Macro, ISO 200, f7.1 @ 1/160, assisted by Canon 600EX-RT speed light.


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2014)

Great capture. Well done Steven.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 19, 2014)

I caught these guys while doing a landscape rekey, used the 24-105L handheld so sorry for focus issues (compared to the shots on this awesome thread), but thought I'd share, these are from Dubai.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2014)

Wish I could get eyes looking like the previous shots! But those are macro and stationary so I guess I should be happy with this. I set out for birds and there were none so .....

These guys are about 1 1/4" long and so fast it takes a lot of luck. 6D 300X2 F8 1600th ISO 1600

Jack


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 23, 2014)

A couple of old ones from me taken with a Canon 60D and 24-105.
It's interesting to see that the head is like a helmet sitting on a thin neck.


----------



## TrevorM (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi to all, I'm a long time watcher /reader of Canon Rumors. I do mainly nature photography. I got an MP-e65mmMacro last year, for lighting I use a single 430EX in the hotshoe and a home made reflector/diffuser to get the light where it is needed and in an appropiate condition. The dragonfly shot below was taken early morning when all good insects are still at rest between 1 and2X lifesize. I use a 5D3 settings with this lens and flash are 1/[email protected] ISO125, the flash is also in manual mode on 1/8th power. My first attempts at posting here so hopefully happens  regards Trevor


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 23, 2014)

Canon 1Dmk4 100mm F2.8L macro 580exII flash off camera cable


----------



## Vossie (Aug 23, 2014)

Caught this one eating a fly.



5D3 with 70-200 2.8L IS II + 1.4x III @ 280mm, ISO400, 1/320, f/8, handheld, natural light

And the following 2, cathing some rest



5D3 with 70-200 2.8L IS II + 1.4x III @ 280mm, ISO400, 1/1000, f/5, handheld, natural light




5D3 with 100 2.8L, ISO800, 1/500, f/5.6, handheld, natural light


----------



## Helmi2010 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi,

The summer here is quite bad, 8° Celsius in the morning, rainy and windy... But sometimes i'm able to catch some Dragonflies. 

70D, Sigma 150mm macro. Kenko 2X tc, F 6.3, Iso 320, 1/640 Sec.



_MG_2850_Aeshna cyanea von HelmiGloor auf Flickr

70D, Sigma 150 + Kenko tc, F 6.3, Iso 400, 1/640 Sec.



_MG_2875_Aeshna cyanea von HelmiGloor auf Flickr

70D, Sigma 150mm, F11, Iso 320, 1/15 Sec.



_MG_3157_Kleines Granatauge von HelmiGloor auf Flickr

70D, Sigma 150mm, F 4.5, Iso 320, 1/640 Sec



_MG_3056 von HelmiGloor auf Flickr

70D, Sigma 150mm, F14, Iso 320, 0.4 Sec.



_MG_2699 von HelmiGloor auf Flickr

Best regards 

Helmut


----------



## Skatol (Aug 23, 2014)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The summer here is quite bad, 8° Celsius in the morning, rainy and windy... But sometimes i'm able to catch some Dragonflies.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Judging from your Flickr account summer doesn't look too bad for dragonflies.
Well done!


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2014)

Very nice series. Well done, Helmi2010.


----------



## Vossie (Aug 24, 2014)

Great series Helmi! (also on your Flickr) I have tried to get some in flight shots myself, but that ain't easy for sure! During my attempts they were so fast (with changing direction) that I could not even get them in my viewfiender, let alone get them in focus! Any tips you may have?


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2014)

Nicely done, DominoDude.


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 20, 2014)

Not nearly as nice as some of the shots in this forum, but I got lucky with this one...


----------



## meywd (Dec 20, 2014)

very beautiful pictures, its not as colorful here, but here is my best one




Dragonfly by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## Al Chemist (Dec 20, 2014)

Thought I might add this one to the thread. I used the 70-300L with 5D3 for the picture. Really looking forward to use the 100-400 V2 for this type of photography. I applied vignetting since the background was so boring.


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2014)

Very nice shot Al Chemist.


----------



## Helmi2010 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi,

First darting Dragonflies with the 7D MK II. 
Almost uncropped, both pictures with the EF 4.0 300mm L, ISO 320, F5 1/400 Sec.



_MGL6899 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr



_MGL6864 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

We currently have a heat wave, many ponds have little water or have dried up. Last weekend it was very hot again... The Dragonflies were very active, almost no chance to get a picture. 
Ultimately, I still had luck and a dragonfly flew slowly through the air.

Best regards

Helmut


----------



## bjd (Jul 20, 2015)

Al Chemist said:


> Thought I might add this one to the thread. I used the 70-300L with 5D3 for the picture. Really looking forward to use the 100-400 V2 for this type of photography. I applied vignetting since the background was so boring.


I love the colours, and the plane of focus. IMHO a great shot.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jul 20, 2015)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First darting Dragonflies with the 7D MK II.
> Almost uncropped, both pictures with the EF 4.0 300mm L, ISO 320, F5 1/400 Sec.
> ...



Well worth the wait.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2015)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First darting Dragonflies with the 7D MK II.
> Almost uncropped, both pictures with the EF 4.0 300mm L, ISO 320, F5 1/400 Sec.
> ...



Hi Helmut,

Excellent shots. Well done.


----------



## bereninga (Jul 20, 2015)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First darting Dragonflies with the 7D MK II.
> Almost uncropped, both pictures with the EF 4.0 300mm L, ISO 320, F5 1/400 Sec.
> ...



Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 2, 2015)

Some great photos! 8)


----------



## sootzzs (Aug 2, 2015)

Some amazing photos! Especially the in-flight ones. Thought I'll add one of mine taken with EF-S 55-250 and selectively desaturated.


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 3, 2015)

Here are a pair of cropped shots I took a week apart, by the same pond. Maybe it was the same dragonfly? ???

Both shots were taken with the 5D III and 300mm f/4L IS + 1.4x TC II + Extension Tube.



Flickr by DJL329



Flickr by DJL329


----------



## SeppOz (Aug 21, 2015)

One from the archives. Used a 400 f5.6 lens with extension tubes. I was shooting towards the sky with the wind was blowing and had to time it with a palm leaf flapping behind the dragon fly to block the sky. The dragon fly is actually shedding.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Aug 22, 2015)

3rd time trying to post? Here are a few images I captured in my back yard. Ef 100 2.8 Macro, ring flash


----------



## Oceo (Aug 22, 2015)

In our garden.


----------



## Oceo (Aug 22, 2015)

Another one in our garden; April, 2011.


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2015)

Oceo said:


> Another one in our garden; April, 2011.



Nice picture Oceo. Well done


----------



## PKinDenmark (Aug 23, 2015)

So many good shots of these amazing creatures here. Thanks for sharing.
I dare to add a few of mine although this is not an area, where I have much experience. 
These are recent shots from yesterday. 
All Canon 6D with 100mm 2.8 L IS macro. ISO 800. Only a small amount of cropping applied. 
- I and II at f/14, 1/320s 
- III at f/5.6, 1/1250s


----------



## joe_r (Aug 23, 2015)

Here is a dragonfly that was very patient with me on Friday. Two images stitched, using a canon 24-105 @105 with 56mm (I think) of extension tubes.


----------



## dcm (Jun 24, 2017)

On a nature walk....


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 26, 2017)

My, some folks have some serious skills to get a dragonfly in flight...


----------



## Cog (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2017)

Beautiful shots, Cog.


----------



## greger (Aug 3, 2017)

Wonderful shots everyone. I have taken pics of Bees flying in our garden and a Hummingbird at the feeder we put up.
My wife has better pics of DragonFlys than I do. I will have to search and see if I have something to add here.


----------



## Cog (Aug 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Cog.


Thank you, Click.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 10, 2017)

A couple from my backyard, before I had the landscapers come and drain the water lilies because mosquitos are downright evil.


----------



## Cog (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2017)

Great shots, Cog. 8)


----------



## stephan00 (Aug 12, 2017)

Some photos taken with an IR-modified 1200D and the 180 mm Tamron.


----------



## Khristo (Aug 13, 2017)

Always loved the composition of this one - the way the reed he's sitting on curls away out of focus and that he looks as if he's watching the light coloured out of focus blob in the top right...


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2017)

@ stephan00 and Khristo,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 15, 2017)

As first contribution to the forum,
A couple from close to my home 
Dragonfly (libelle) and damselfly (juffer)


----------



## Cog (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cog said:


> ...



Great shots Cog, beautiful diffuse backgrounds so they stand out well. I especially like the DiF (Dragonfly in flight  ) - must be incredibly difficult to catch such an agile flyer "in flight"! Also saw one you posted in "Butterflies, Moths and Assorted Insects (Aug.03) which is awesome!

Keep up these quality posts! Cheers, Wiebe.


----------



## Talys (Oct 4, 2017)

Cog, your dragonflies are divine. I absolutely love them.

Here are a couple I shot the other day


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice pictures, Phil.


----------



## applecider (Oct 14, 2017)

A couple of darters.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Cog, Phil, applecider. 
Lovely shots you have each taken, I'm curious as to how long it takes and how many missed shots you all have before you get the shots you show here, I spent about half an hour trying to shoot one down by the river last month, watching it fly what appeared to be quite a predictable circuit from reed to bramble to.......
Try for the shot and the routine changes and they are so quick from here to there to there etc, shots of tails leaving etc but nothing to show for the time with no indication that several hours would improve my chances of learning / predicting a flight path! 
I take my hat off to you guys. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 20, 2017)

Large red damselfly - a rare occasion in my garden


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Very nice, the detail of the Damselfly shows up really well on the green of the leaf, in particular the wing veins are really distinct. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Large red damselfly - a rare occasion in my garden


----------



## Handrews (Oct 20, 2017)

One from Bucharest:



Black-tailed Skimmer by B90ATX, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Handrews. 
Great shot, very nice detail, including the wing veins. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Handrews said:


> One from Bucharest:


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2017)

Handrews said:


> One from Bucharest:



Very nice picture. Well done, Handrews.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 20, 2017)

Handrews said:


> One from Bucharest:
> 
> ...



Hi Handrews,

Very nice picture! Did you use flash to provide extra light on the body? There seems to be an additional light source judging from the shadows... (I never even thought of trying that  - you're providing new ideas ;D)

Wiebe.


----------



## Handrews (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you, Graham, much appreciated!



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Handrews.
> Great shot, very nice detail, including the wing veins.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Handrews (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Nat_WA and apologies for the delay, yes, I used the onboard flash as a fill.

Thank you for your comments!

Regards,
Andrei



Nat_WA said:


> Handrews said:
> 
> 
> > One from Bucharest:
> ...


----------



## Handrews (Oct 23, 2017)

Many thanx, Click!



Click said:


> Handrews said:
> 
> 
> > One from Bucharest:
> ...


----------



## jprusa (Oct 23, 2017)

I couldn't get the AF to lock on in flight


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 15, 2018)

yesterday's effort, been too long since i've had opportunity to do some proper macro



Dragonfly by Tony, on Flickr



Dragonfly by Tony, on Flickr



Dragonfly by Tony, on Flickr



Dragonfly by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi BBF. 
Very nice series of shots, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



basketballfreak6 said:


> yesterday's effort, been too long since i've had opportunity to do some proper macro


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2018)

Excellent pictures, Tony. Well done.


----------

